# Unsure of what to do...



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

My best friend and I are facing a major, potentially depressing (litteraly) problem. My best friend and her mother do not speak, though the mother is trying. Her mom is an alcoholic, and occasionally uses drugs (meth). Now you're probably wondering what this has to do with horses. I'll tell you now...okay I'm rambling...anyways...
Rascal is still registered in her moms name and her mom is threatening to take him from her. Now, I realize there really isn't anything we can do about this, but, the major point I'm trying to get to here is that in the past, before her mom was divorced from her dad, she would get drunk and go riding. Every time Rascal did something like..oh I don't know..whip his tail at a few flies bothering him, she'd get off and beat him. At one point it even got to the extent of her forcing him to stand in the middle of the highway at night. We don't know what to do and we are fearing for Rascal's life. When the next day rolled around, she'd come up with excuses like "Oh I still love him, I just got frusterated..yada yada yada". 


Any thoughts, opinions, suggestions? Please let me know!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How old is your friend and where is the horse boarded?


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

She is 14 and keeps the horse at her house. Her mother and that side of her family is not allowed on the property but I'm assuming that if Rascal is in her mom's name, she would be able to get him...or my friend would have to bring him to her.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Are her parents divorced? Does she live with her father? Has the horse been under your friend's care for more than a year, without any interaction or monetary involvement from her mother?

Your friend is a minor, and as such cannot legally own anything. However, if her custodial parent or legal guardian has been paying for the upkeep on this animal, then registration papers mean squat.

If registration papers denoted ownership, then there would be a heck of a lot of horses out there who don't belong to the people who have been caring for them for many years.

The adults would have to fight it out in court, but as long as your friend's custodial parent/legal guardian could prove that they've been caring for the horse without any funds from the other party, the judge would more than likely award the animal to the people who have been caring for it.


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, her parents are divorced and she lives with her father. They've owned Rascal for well over a year now and he's been paying for the upkeep. Thank you so much  I'll be sure to let her know.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're welcome. Glad I could help.


----------

